# Motorheads...I need some advice



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My engine coolant is low on the vehicle, so I looked into my options. I own a 2000 Chevy Silverado, and GM requires that ONLY Dexcool be used in terms of warranty. However, my warranty is up.

When I run a google search for dexcool I notice there's TONS of complaints about the coolant and there's even a class action lawsuit against GM because of their requirement for Dexcool.

I'm curious of what other GM owners have done in this situation.

Should I just keep using Dexcool? Or should I have it all flushed and move to another alternative?

One skill I lack is solid knowledge of vehicles... 

Thanks!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Get rid of it (dexcool) and get some Prestone or other top name brand of anti-freeze/boilover.

Why it's low is more important. If you fill it and it goes down after driving it again you have another problem somewhere. Good Luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Would you suggest that I have the dexcool flushed first?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep!! Completely flush the dex. I recently had the intake manifold gasket replaced in my Tahoe. (Very common GM problem!) I had it replaced with Prestone.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I had a leak last summer - that turned out to be the manifold cooling - a small pipe that carries antifreeze to cool manifold) & it finally burst & cost a bundle to fix (had to pull the entire manifold) common in 350 chevys - I had changed the water pump - thermostat twice - radiator cap - hoses - thought it could have been the radiator or heater core - Not to mention used lots of antifreeze


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

That sounds about right fetch!! The week I had mine in the shop, they had done 8 others. Most around 75k miles.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mine hasnt gone yet. :wink:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Gota Toyota 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

YEP!! :beer: 8) :jammin:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dont want to start anything here Huey, BUT.................

BUY A FORD!!!!!!

Keepin it reeeeel
Mad-EE


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I would have the system flushed,get rid of the dex, and put in prestone.The reason flushing,and refilling coolant is important is that over time it gets acidic and starts eating away gaskets and hoses,not to mention all of the crud in your coolant.I wouldnt go to a dealership to get it done(way to expensive),go to a radiator shop or service station with a good reputation.How many miles do you have on the chevy?Us goose hunters can rack the miles up really fast.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Flush it, my dad is a mechanic at a small Chevy dealership back home and every vehicle we own is now on Prestone, Dexcool is a rip off. And I agree with mallard, take it to your trusted service station or mechanic, dealerships will just gouge you and give you the run around. :******:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

just make sure you flush it first. . i would switch over if i was you to a high quality antifreeze (prestone) or something similar.

mark


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

interesting....i have a 2000 chevy impala and i run dexcool also. i have been told i will never need to have the system flushed again. Someone put some regular antifreeze in a while back when i got an oil change. At my next change they said my coolant was turning to sludge and they flushed it out and re-filled it with dex cool.

My question?

Can I have the system flushed again and regular coolant put in? If so, why would i do it? Is dex cool a horrible set up? Please help me out. If dex cool is damaging my car i would like to get it switched to regular coolant. However, if it is not damaging i think i would just leave it in there. I had it flushed and re-filled last september.

thanks!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buckseye hit on the real important point why is it leaking and where? Keep pulling your dipstick if its leaking into your oil it will be a light brown color if its any unusaul color bring it to a competent mechanic for a professional opinion. Its doesn't take much to damage your bearings.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Fishhook: check your coolant to make sure it's not getting sludgy on you, if it hasn't change consistancy since september you should have anything to worry about the dexcool is suppose to last for 100,000. If it has I would flush it again and fill it with either, just make sure that you flush it really really good, so the two don't mix again, or you'll be repeating the whole process again. The major gripe I have with dexcool, is when your on the road you can't find the sh't when your coolant is low, gas stations don't usually carry it.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check it when i get home tonight...it's the wifes car.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

bubolc is right. Make sure that the two are not mixed because actually decrease the protection when that happens. This stuff is tough to find in the smaller towns. The one thing I think is the reason all the GM's are switching to this product is because it is a lot safer for the environment then your traditional coolent. It breaks down over time and isn't quite as toxic.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Come on Madison.....You know those Ford hitches are defective!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Chris I can't believe you didn't come to me first with this question. You know what the answer is: buy a new truck


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The solution is simple, trade it on a Tundra.

Has it been running hot at all?

Coolant use is not good. It could be something as simple as a loose fitting, hose, radiator, or water pump, or really bad like a head gasket. Keep it topped off and track the consumption. If your oil level is really high on the dipstick and is nasty creamy looking goo then you are screwed. I don't that would be the problem (head gasket).

Any competent mechanic can pressure test the cooling system to trace the leak. If I was closer I would be more than happy to help you out with it. I am not too familiar with the nuances of GM products. I haven't had one since high school. Toyotas don't use coolant. :beer:

RC

Full time broke student, part time weekend mechanic.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Robert,I agree about Toyotas.I have 3 buddies that are mechanics,all of them drive toyotas.I talked about vehicles with one of them the other day.He claimed that all of the american brands have there problems.His rice burner has 250,000 miles on it with no problems except rust.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Mallard,
Power to the 'Yote! I am a sucker for old Land Cruisers. I had 2 until a week ago. But now am down to one. My 1964 FJ40, and, of course, my old faithful 1993 boring Toyota pickup. Boring is good when it is boring every day for 200,000 miles. I am looking to add another soon, don't tell the wife. Found a sweet 1985 (last year of solid front axle) DIESEL (super rare)Toyota 4x4 in Ga. Maybe I will have to visit Bobm while I am there.

RC


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DJLEYE- Good one!!

:toofunny:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

next question....whats the advantage to sinthetic oil. I have 2 early 90's vehicles with close to 100,000 miles on them and a 2000 model. Should i be running synthetic through them. I am really a maroon when it comes to this stuff. Pretty embarassing


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have several points.

1) I have a '98 Siverado with 75K on it and I have put a couple Grants into it this year.
a) New coolant transition piece. Like describded before by someone 
ealier.(leak)
b) New gaskets on intake manifold. (Leak)
c) New water pump. (Leak)
d) New Idlear(SP) arm and cushman/pinion(SP) arms. (Shot)

I'll never buy another one.

2) Replace fluid/flush radiator ANY time you change anit-freeze. Mixing can do more damage by counter acting each other and breaking each other down. Like mixing bathroom cleaners and getting that funky cloud coming out of the bucket. Another story, sorry. :lol:

3) Synthetic oil is better for older vehicals as it bonds to parts and is more stable in hotter engines like older models.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

I drive a 2000 gmc seirra 1/2 ton that just crossed 151,000 miles. never had any problems with it. all i've done is rear brakes, tires, plugs and wires and thats it. i got it a 1 1/2 years ago with 36,000 miles. i guese what they say about hw miles is true. i put on about 1500 a week for work. its a great tax deduction!!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishoook,
Synthetic oil has many benefits for the right conditions. It doesn't break down as easily, stays liquid better at cold temps, and seeps into small spaces better than regular oil.

I run it everywhere in a new vehicle with tight seals. But if you put it into an older vehicle with worn seals, you may suddenly develop a lot of leaks. You will probably be replacing a lot of seals that were good enough for regular oil, but not for synthetic. I figured this out after replacing every seal on an '86 Toy over the course of a couple months.

M.


----------

